# Mouse lag in wndows



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

My mouse lags about 15% of the time, when I move it across the screen it skips across and isnt smooth at all. It happens with any software so far I ahve not been able to track down the problem.


windows vista
microsoft wireless mouse 5000


I have tried
a new mouse
moving the usb reciver
uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers
disabling java
disabling flash
updating videocard drivers. 
Run antivirus and spyware removal tools

This problem happened suddenly about 3 weeks ago. I have had this mouse for about 4 months. But I do not recall any changes to my system that could have triggered the lag. 

Can someone please help?


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Is the Mouse Wired or Wireless? If Wireless move the receiver to the front of the system (for desktops)--never-mind its wireless (i should pay attention to details a bit more :grin

I think this is the latest driver/ software:
---
32-bit
---
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...ype=Mouse&name=M03-00090&os=WVista_32&lang=en 
---
64-bit
---
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/d...ype=Mouse&name=M03-00090&os=WVista_64&lang=en


Both are in English, if other language; http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK&type=Mouse&sku=M03-00090


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers already.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

We need to know how much RAM you have and how full is the Hard Drive?

BG


----------



## lolboy (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had this kind of issue once, it was caused by hardware conflict. Disable your peripherals one by one and see if the problem disappears. In my case, the CD player as faulty and I had to replace the unit by a new one in order to solve the hiccups.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

I have 4 gigs of ram 
I am running vista 32 bit
I have two hard drives the c drive has 92 gigs free the back up drive has 882 gigs free.

@lolboy I will try that but I still think that it is a software issue. I think this because last night the lag was terrible, I couldnt really play wow or even browse because the lag was so bad. 

This morning, no lag at all, not any at all 

and no this doesnt just happen when I am running wow.


----------



## lolboy (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml

Run this program, it should help you determine the faulty hardware if there is one.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks lolboy

I am running between 500-1000µs consistently. But again, the lag isnt anything that I can predict so I am going to keep running this for a while and see what the results are.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

I have had the DPC Latency Checker running for a few hours. Even during the short period of lag that I had, the Checker never showed any changes. . . 

lolboy, How do I disable and enable peripherals like you were talking about?


----------



## lolboy (Jul 1, 2010)

Your results sound pretty high, my max is 160us...

Go to your device manager and manually disable your peripherals one by one to see if your lag stops (start with CD player and external devices such as printer, external HDs and so on).


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

oneano said:


> lolboy, How do I disable and enable peripherals like you were talking about?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You can use this thread to enable/disable devices via the *Device Manager*... Just be careful with what you disable: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry

I actually do agree with *lolboy*; I think that it's something like that that's causing the issue. It may not be an issue with the mouse at all, but something else that's causing the computer to "hiccup". I recommend that you follow the instructions here just so we can take a look at system events and your *System Information*: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Going through this one thing at a time...I have not yet gotten to 

System Information: http://www.techsupportforum.com/micr...tructions.html


But what I have done is went through and disabled everything that I could. 

dvd drives, sound, usb headphones, bluetooth, etc...





This is my hardware

http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/desktops/xpsdt_420/pd.aspx?refid=xpsdt_420&s=gen

Overtime I have upgraded the powersupply, added a second hard drive and installed a Nvidia geforce 9800 gtx+

I made those upgrades more than a year ago, they do not appear to be related. 

Also, on that list, I do not see my processor, a Core2 viiv quad thing, what ever it is called. 


My friend said that it was possible a chipset issue, so I used the hardware manager to upgrade the mother board drivers. 

Pardon me if I get some jargon wrong, I only know enough about hardware to get by.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Also, I completely forgot to mention, their is no mouse lag in safemode. . .


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

oneano said:


> Also, I completely forgot to mention, their is no mouse lag in safemode. . .


That tells us that it is something in the way, possibly that chipset driver as your friend mentioned or maybe video. Update your video drivers as well and see if problems persist.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been updating my drivers from the windows device manager, I think that this has been my problem. For gits and shiggles, I went to the nvidia site, downloaded the latest drivers and so far over the last several hours I have not had any problems.


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like im fixed! After weeks of pain, the fix was simple, updating the drivers using the nvidia files.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad I could help! Come back if ever you need assistance! :wave:


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea, I spoke too soon, it is back with a vengeance. This is really really gone too far, what else can I do?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The fact that it did clear up for a while still makes me think it's video-related. When you watch a video, does the video glitch while watching (random pauses, skipping, etc.) when the mouse does?


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Videos do not seem to make a change. . . Flash was my first guess. . .but I do have something new that I have come across.

I plugged in a wireless mouse just to see what happens and some human interface drivers connected, now the wireless mouse is working perfectly, but I dont know how long it is going to last.

How do I find out what human interface drivers/services are needed for my mouse?


----------



## oneano (Jul 8, 2010)

Well damn, I was cure that I tried a wired mouse, when the wireless mouse is lagging the wired mouse is not lagging. So I have a new problem. 


Why does my wireless mouse suddenly lag? We may never know.


----------

